# Hillbilly Cumberland MD July 6/7 2013



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh man... I wish I could make it this year... Im only getting one out of town trip this summer, and I think Im using it on the Insteada... though I havent decided yet. Id love to come win the Hinky again...:shade:

B~


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Oh man... I wish I could make it this year... Im only getting one out of town trip this summer, and I think Im using it on the Insteada... though I havent decided yet. Id love to come win the Hinky again...:shade:
> 
> B~


I think you'd have more fun with us on the Hill.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

It will be our first their cant wait


----------



## fortyx (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll be there again, and bring several new shooters along.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

I haven't been there since 09. Planning on going this year. Can someone tell me if the format has changed? Shooting fees? And...........if there's a novelty shoot like the Hinky was back then? Also, can you shoot one day or does it pay to shoot both for any awards? Thanks!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

That puts a real kink in things for me.

Still going to try and make it, but I thought it was going to be the week before that...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> That puts a real kink in things for me.
> 
> Still going to try and make it, but I thought it was going to be the week before that...


come on you need to stop that song and dance routine

anybody have a list of hotels in the area


----------



## CSarge (Jul 11, 2012)

Been looking forward to it all year I'll be there just hoping its not 104 again us new yorkers don't do well in that heat.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

This falls on a family vacation this year, would LOVE to attend sometime as I always hear good things about the event!!


----------



## CSarge (Jul 11, 2012)

if pat isn't coming come meet his "little bro"!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CSarge said:


> if pat isn't coming come meet his "little bro"!


and you admit to that lol
dang if you live in buffalo you are not too far from us.
any good field shoots there


----------



## CSarge (Jul 11, 2012)

theres a few not sure since I work weekends I never get to go to them lol ill find a schedule and post u some dates if u would like me to


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CSarge said:


> theres a few not sure since I work weekends I never get to go to them lol ill find a schedule and post u some dates if u would like me to


Sounds good thanks


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Someone explain the hillbilly to me. I know it's a field shoot but would like to know more


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Treeman, it's just a lot of fun. A lot of us will camp on site & have been known to shoot some midnight FITA. Format is usually 14 Field & 14 Hunter on Sat followed by an elimination shoot in the late afternoon. That evening the club will feed us a feast. Sunday we'll shoot another 14 Field & 14 Hunter with the course set opposite of Sat. The best piece of advice is to have your 3rd axis set "exact" - more side hill shots than you can imagine. Fun, Fun, Fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> Someone explain the hillbilly to me. I know it's a field shoot but would like to know more


Its the most amount of fun ive had at a field shoot ever. Last year was like 110 degrees out, and I think I lost 5lbs just hiking up and down the mountain... Oh, and winning the Hinky shoot made the trip from Chicago worth it ;-)

B~


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

*Lucky said I could come with her this year.....ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BOY!!!!!
Tighten up your seatbelts.....it's gonna be a bumpy ride:mg::mg::mg:*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DONNAP said:


> *Lucky said I could come with her this year.....ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BOY!!!!!
> Tighten up your seatbelts.....it's gonna be a bumpy ride:mg::mg::mg:*


Oh boy. Things might get interesting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

*SOOOOOoooooooooooooo..........who is running this Shin-Dig?????? Hope they get back on here and give us an update soon.....we girls have to plan our attire don't ya knowwwwwww!


.*


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*HillBilly Formate July 6/7 2013*



jumpmaster said:


> Time to think about shooting the HILL
> 
> The Cumberland Hillbilly will be July 6/7 2013


Cost $30 weekend 
Includes 
Shooting all day Sat/Sun (field round) and meal Saturday night
(door prizes) 
DY Shoot down $10 5pm Saturday top 3 money takers
Score cards must be turned in by 4:30 saturday to shoot DY shoot down.

Lucky CD shoot after evening meal

GPS address 13006 Valley RD NE Cumberland MD 21502
Get lost call me 301-707-5974


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

*Thanks Sweetie......knew you would have it all together for us.......even those who........"get
lost" .......not that I would ever do that!!! 

Now just keep the temps under 100 and no rain........pleeeaaassssssseeeeeeeeee!!

.*


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

Is there a price break if you can only shoot one day?


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

Yea the price will be broken down


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Shane,the Johnstown Flood City crew had a blast once again this year,thanks for putting on a great shoot!


----------

